# Charge tax in California?



## cropduster (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, new to this forum and already have a question. I have been so confused on this. I am new at this, but the majority of work I do is family shots in natural, outdoor lighting. I usually charge about $150 for my sitting fee and the CD's or portraits can be bought later. Do I charge tax for everything, or just everything minus the sitting fee?

Thanks in advance, any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## henryp (Apr 28, 2009)

cropduster said:


> Hi, new to this forum and already have a question. I have been so confused on this. I am new at this, but the majority of work I do is family shots in natural, outdoor lighting. I usually charge about $150 for my sitting fee and the CD's or portraits can be bought later. Do I charge tax for everything, or just everything minus the sitting fee?
> 
> Thanks in advance, any help would be so appreciated.



The BEST advice I can give you is you should have this conversation with your accountant. Not only will he be better able to advise you about the laws in your state regarding taxes you should be collecting, but he should also be able to help you with business deductions, depreciation, etc.


----------



## photogoddess (May 6, 2009)

In California, tax is charged on everything that you deliver - session, prints, products, etc... The exception to the rule is no physical products with digital delivery. If you deliver one single print or cd from a session, you have to charge tax on every sale from that session.


----------



## fast1 (May 6, 2009)

yea talk to your accountant, you will get qualified advice.


----------



## photogoddess (May 6, 2009)

Been there, done that.


----------

